# any one know about tara hill stud as tracing



## anderson (8 July 2012)

hi new on here. my daughter brought a gelding by the name of tara tom we trying to search any info on him. we found the stud tara hill . but having no luck contacting them. he was passported in 07/07/2009 . proberly ready to sell. as a four yr old. we brought him from reading berkshire. and was told he came from a dealer in somerset but dont know who. first vacs onle started 28/05/2011. he is bay 15.2 ish is doing well with us but would love to try and find more info on him. we believe he s of the tara lines hence name but not sure of sire possible tara flight. we would love any info of his parentaged or any thing. many thanks been searching lots of bits but thought someone may know more ta


----------



## Cuffey (8 July 2012)

Assume passport is Irish?
Tara Tom not listed on NED

Tarahill Stud on Facebook if they have not replied from website
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tara-Hill-Stud/121417004575861


----------



## cally6008 (8 July 2012)

If you have a look at the "recent posts by others" on the Tarahill Stud page, then they have replied to your daughter's post on there with a phone number and a contact name for her to ring them on, on 31 May 2012

Has your daughter phoned them yet ?


----------



## anderson (9 July 2012)

hi yes he has a irish pass port reg tara tom . we rang there no s but we never managed to get through to anyone. even on there fb mail. one lady did give us a no to but no joy. ta


----------



## cally6008 (10 July 2012)

How about going back to the facebook page and post on there that you can't get through on the phone and ask what time is best to phone them ?


----------



## cally6008 (16 July 2012)

Message from Tara Hill Stud &#8206;..... +35387 6212773 is d contact number for tara hill stud i have sent tis number 2 lauren before if she wood like to give des a call e wood be happy to help anyway he can.


----------

